# W.E.L.D.E.R. for the Fire



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For those of you who are still playing W.E.L.D.E.R. on your iPhone (like me) or iPad--or for those who haven't discovered W.E.L.D.E.R. yet--it's available for the Kindle Fire.



I downloaded it yesterday. I am so used to playing on my small iPhone screen I am having a hard time getting used to the big letters! I also am missing my 45,000+ gigawatts that I have on my iPhone. I haven't figured out if I can sync the Fire and the iPhone. Anyone know?

L


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh THANK YOU!  This is my favorite game ever. I had everything upgraded before the EPIC iphone disaster/update.  I wrote and they offered to refund all I'd lost but I honestly kind of enjoyed building them back up. 

I asked on Facebook about syncing games and their answer was no ... " No, I wish we could do that easily! Apple makes it easy for us with iCloud but that doesn't work with Kindle.".  

Just super excited about the  larger screen.  yay!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Downloaded.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I now HATE Leslie. Ten minutes of playing, and I'm totally hooked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I now HATE Leslie. Ten minutes of playing, and I'm totally hooked.


We all hate Leslie at times like this. Fortunately, she's in Switzerland....

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Uh oh, looks like more of my time is about to be wasted on games instead of reading books! I should have just bought an xbox lol


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Uh oh, looks like more of my time is about to be wasted on games instead of reading books! I should have just bought an xbox lol


"Wasted" is such a strong word. Maybe say "devoted to."


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

One big difference is that you don't earn Gigawatts using the sandbox.  That is how I upgraded everything before.  Oh well, will be more of a challenge I guess.  I do hope they add two-player games!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am another WELDER victim!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I am another WELDER victim!


We need to find a 12-step recover group!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am on the road and didn't bring my Fire, so I am back to player WELDER on my iPhone. In my brief Fire playing, I also noticed (in addition to the non-gigawatt sandbox) that they charge 30 gigawatts for the first use of the Apocalypse on each level.

I've been playing WELDER since what...October? and I'm not sick of it yet.

L


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I miss the free Apocalypse each level   Okay forgive me if I'm dumb - I can't figure out how to open the broken tile bonus round.  It says "reach level five and you can spend 500 gigawatts" to open it.  I've finished the fifteen levels  - would that not be level five?


----------

